# Ran out of fuel, can't re-start



## dirtymartini (Aug 3, 2014)

I just bought a MF 1230 and while loading it on the trailer it ran out of fuel and we can't get it re-started. I don't have a manual for it. We tried cracking the injector lines and came close...it ran about 30 seconds and shut off again. Any suggestions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How's the battery? It might have enough juice to turn over, but not enough to open the fuel solenoid.
Other than that, I think you are on the right track by cranking the engine and bleeding each injector line to purge the air.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Is there a bleeder on the fuel filter?


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 3, 2014)

pogobill said:


> How's the battery? It might have enough juice to turn over, but not enough to open the fuel solenoid.
> Other than that, I think you are on the right track by cranking the engine and bleeding each injector line to purge the air.


Tha battery is brand new.


----------



## dirtymartini (Aug 3, 2014)

ben70b said:


> Is there a bleeder on the fuel filter?



There is a valve that I am assuming is a shut-off valve on the fuel filter, attached to that is a hose that looks like it goes back up to the top of the fuel tank...I don't see anything I would call a bleeder.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I am guessing it is diesel, I don't know the first thing about masseys but the diesels we farm with you gotta bleed the fuel filters of air if you run em out of fuel. Maybe there is a valve on the pump? Can you post a picture?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached below is a bleeding procedure for a Ford tractor. Thought this might help you to some degree. 
___________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw. If so, open that until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------



## halstreeter (Jan 10, 2016)

You have to bleed the air from the three injectors. Loosen each injector one at a time and crank it until the fuel runs with no bubbles.


----------

